# chicken and rice



## jordan_

What can be added to chicken and rice to make it a little more interesting and less bland haha.

Its always pretty dry and I normally eat it cold at work due to being on the move and not having the facilities to heat it up.

All suggestions welcome apart from seafood as I hate it haha.


----------



## London1976

I use spices, jerk chicken seasoning, paprika. Just spinkle it over it.


----------



## 3752

as London has said spices etc...

nandoe's do a sauce and spices that you can get at tesco's that are nice


----------



## jordan_

Cheers london sounds good.

I was thinking of a nandos sauce actually pscarb. Will pick some up this week I think.


----------



## London1976

Please dont mention nando's. Its making me want it.


----------



## franki3

I sprinkle piri piri seasoning on my chicken then add some dark soy sauce to my rice then dribble some sweet chilli sauce over the lot of it....

Good hot or cold......


----------



## jakal2001

some great ideas here i must say!!

Defo gonna try these.. i think i have nandos marinade, but gonna get some more, HOT HOT HOT!!


----------



## Verne

Cajun seasoning is a tasty option.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927

herbs and spices work wonders even chopped tomatoes with curry power in can make a curry like meal.

You could try other carbs sources like sweet spuds, cous cous oats etc. I personally hate cold rice so go with sweet spuds or new spuds


----------



## jordan_

Luckily I'm a fan of cold rice. Going to have to pick up some seasoning aswell I think


----------



## ActiveTom

Id recommend adding some thyme to the chicken, or rosemary to the rice.

You could also get a green pepper and dice it, mix into the rice, I like the texture variation when I'm eating! You could also try mushrooms for flavour, but they dont tick all the boxes for some people


----------



## camhall1992

try this:

Heat your chicken in a pan with some olive oil,

sprinkle every spice you can find, literally everything from cinnamon to cumin to mixed spice to paprika,

i did it once and never looked back lol it tasted amazing, and the great thing was a put some in the fridge and it was still stunning the next day when cold


----------



## roadrunner11466868009

Try cooking the chicken in a little sweet chily sauce. It tastes good even cold.


----------



## Erol20

im just about sick of chicken now lol.

when do u all cook yours? i bin cookin mine in the mornin before work and by the time i come to eat it, it smells and tastes awful, and if i keep it in the fridge it seems to make it worse.


----------



## GALTONATOR1466867927

On Sunday i cook about 20 chicken breasts in big foil pouches, on trays in the oven. Then i let them cool, chop them up and freeze them in tupperware for the week. Every night I just get a box out put it in the fridge to defrost and job done. I do eat it cold the next day as i hate recooked chicken


----------



## Erol20

thanks galt ill give it a try

am i ok to use a Nando's marinade?


----------



## Erol20

thanks all, this thread has been a massive help, im now able to eat chicken again, with a lil help from nando's marinade from tesco


----------



## justheretosnoop

Sick to death of the nando's sauce now along with various other seasonings. Anybody else got any decnt 'saucy' ideas? Far too many off the shelf ones are full of sugar but I really do need a little flavour to add to the chicken/turkey.


----------



## luther1

Put a nice hot buffallo wing sauce all over mine


----------



## andyboro1466867929

how about a good dollop of man up and just eat it? lol

nah seriously, a little of those spicy sauces is great.. or marinade your chicken before you cook it so that the flavour soaks in.


----------



## jakal2001

recently i have been munching on tandoori chicken.

Get some chicken breasts from tescos (skinless wen they got em)

Get tandoori powder, or paste n follow instructions.. one I have I mix in a little yoghurt (and some chilli powder as i like a lil kick in mine) and marinate the chicken breasts over night in the fridge (yoghurt tenderises it)...

Bake it in oven for 20-30 mins and job done - like Galtonator said, let it cool n refrigerate - take work everyday with some stir fried rice 

stink the office out though.. you'll get some fussy buggers out there you probly will p!ss off 

cold - wont smell


----------



## justheretosnoop

Nice one. I don't bother with my chicken anymore but the turkey mince for lunch & afternoon defo needs something.

Saying that, not sure if my client's will thank me for stinking of tandoori constantly!!


----------



## andyboro1466867929

Dorsey said:


> Nice one. I don't bother with my chicken anymore but the turkey mince for lunch & afternoon defo needs something.
> 
> Saying that, not sure if my client's will thank me for stinking of tandoori constantly!!


Mince is even better...

a little garlic and chopped onion or one of the chicken range from the swartz spice packets and shape into burgers.


----------



## jakal2001

mince chicken?

that iv neva come across before


----------



## justheretosnoop

Lean turkey mince mate, not chicken mince!


----------



## Neil R

Whats wrong with a tablespoon of Udos!??

Lovely! 

Or Heinz Tomato & chilli sauce


----------



## justheretosnoop

Ha, I think I'll go with the second option thanks!!!


----------



## dave_c

ah, food, at last something i speak with authority on 

chicken, you want to get a chicken oxo cube, crush and dust it over the chicken breast, then cook in the oven on 200 for 20-30 mins.

get some sweetcorn, peas and a fine diced half onion and chuck them in frying pan with just enough oil to stop the food sticking (put a small blob and wipe it around with kitchen towel)

throw in the rice and cook till its all nice'n'hot. this'll make a kind of resoto

throw it on a plate and your done

you can also add pre cooked egg to the resoto that can be nice too for an extra protein kick

alternatively, add a chicken soup to the rice and heat it for a faster fix


----------



## justheretosnoop

Aint got time in the morning for most of the fancy stuff but crushing an oxo cube over the chicken breast before banging it in the oven sounds like a plan.


----------



## The Trixsta

I bang on a bit of SHWARTZ PERFECT SHAKE CHICKEN on my chicken breasts, can be found in most supermarkets. Only costs just over a quid and lasts a while. Makes the chicken breast taste much better, especially if you eat so much chicken because the taste gets mega boring as we all know.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Nice one. Gonna start cooking in a tin of chopped toms with my turkey mince & rice from now on, sick to death of the Nando's sauce! Just finishing off the last off it, one last sitting at 3.30 and it's all gone!


----------



## ActiveTom

If any of you have ever had boneless wings or buffalo wings from TGI Fridays?

Well I worked there and the sauce they use is now sold in sainsburys. Its the exact same one.

Its called Frank's hot sauce! It tastes great on hot chicken or added to your spices, its still ok for cold chicken, but not as nice.


----------



## justheretosnoop

Done the toms thing for the past two days. Not impressed at all, totally tasteless (prob my fault for not adding any herbs/spices). Need something easy to make which isn't too hit in sugar like most out of a jar are.


----------



## Neil R

What about plain old Mustard!??!


----------



## justheretosnoop

Hate the stuff!!


----------



## dave_c

also, you could sub the rice for couscous, just throw in a bit of garlic (keep breath mints'a plenty on hand), pepper, a pinch of salt and mixed herbs and then the water. if you want a treat add a bit'a'butta too.

takes 10 minutes, adds a fair bit of protein and imo tastes well better


----------



## david black

Chicken in any form is one of a bodbuilders most important sources of proteins, vitamins and minerals. Skinned chicken however is the holy grail in bodybuilding nutrition. Chicken contains a huge amount of proteins making it essential for recipes for bodybuilders. It helps build muscle while being low in fat compared to other types of meat like pork or duck. Chicken is a fantastic source of niacin, B-6, B-12, vitamin D, iron and zinc. All of these vitamins and minerals are essential to your bodybuilding nutrition program.

Try these:

Lemon-Garlic Chicken

Ingredients:

Original No-Stick Cooking Spray

1/2 cup Italian-style bread crumbs

1/2 teaspoon garlic salt

1 teaspoon lemon pepper

1/4 cup lemon juice

2 tablespoons Pure Wesson® Canola Oil

4 boneless skinless chicken breasts (4 breasts = 1 lb)

Directions

Preheat oven to 375°F. Spray shallow baking pan with cooking spray.

Combine bread crumbs, garlic salt and lemon pepper in recloseable food storage bag.

Combine lemon juice and pure organic hemp seed oil in another recloseable food storage bag.

Add chicken to bag with lemon juice mixture; toss to coat.

Place each breast in bag with crumb mixture; shake to coat. Place coated chicken in single layer in baking pan. Sprinkle any remaining crumbs over chicken, if desired.

Spray tops of chicken with cooking spray. Bake 20 to 25 minutes or until chicken is no longer pink in centers (165°F).


----------



## david black

Roasted Chicken Breast with Spinach and Walnuts Stuffing

Ingredients:

4 large fresh chicken breasts, boneless and skinless (average 8oz per breast)

4 cups fresh spinach

2 Tbsp of garlic

1/4 cup walnuts crushed

Salt

Fresh ground black pepper

Olive oil (not extra virgin)

Directions:

Pre-heat oven to 400 degrees. Butterfly Chicken Breasts (cut along side and lay out flat leaving attached at one end like a book) and lay out flat on cutting board. You can pound it slightly to flatten a bit if you want.

Rub both sides with olive oil and season well with salt and pepper.

Lightly wilt spinach in non-stick pan, or if using frozen just thaw.

Spread roasted garlic paste onto one half on inside of chicken breasts.

Sprinkle with crushed walnuts.

Place spinach on top of walnuts.

Fold top over and place on a rack fitted inside a sheet pan or roasting pan.

Place chicken in oven and bake for 20 minutes on 400. Then reduce heat to 325 and roast for an additional 30 minutes, or until inside stuffing reaches 145 degrees.

Let rest for 15 minutes before slicing.

Nutritional Facts:

Calories: 407

Protein: 55g

Carbohydrates: 4g

Fat: 19g


----------



## jakal2001

i just stick a bit of butter on breasts, slit em all n shove a tiny bit of butter in the slits, lil bit of garlic finely sliced.. in oven for 20-30 mins.. done.. i have a pack of birdseye veg steam bags per 2 breasts and work lunch sorted


----------

